# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Helmikkala

## killerpop

Helmikkalan vuonna 2006 käytettynä hankkima MAN kantaa kilpeä NGR-560. Tänään auto oli päässyt Lahden pikavuoroon. Auto on kokovalkoinen...toistaiseksi.

Auto on vuoden 2000 mallinen RH403, samanlainen kuin muutaman vuoden uudempi "Oskari"

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=732

----------


## ultrix

Kuvattu myös: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/P3310129.JPG

----------


## Ozzy

ei kaksi ilman kolmatta (kuvaa) tuosta pelistä
Kuvalinkki 1
alta pois on saanut lähteä Kustaa XIB-277 , joka näyttää siirtynen Nyholmille nrolle #13

Kuvalinkki 2, kuvalinkki 3

----------


## killerpop

> alta pois on saanut lähteä Kustaa XIB-277 , joka näyttää siirtynen Nyholmille nrolle #13


No sepä kävi nopeasti. Ei siitä loppu viimein pitkää aikaa ollut, kun Kustaakin vielä linjalla oli Helmikkalan nimissä. Tuo kuva ei jätä mitään epäselväksi auton nykytilanteesta  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Eli aiemmin valkoisena norsuna nähty NGR-560 on saanut yllensä nyt ExpressBus-värit. Lienee Suomen ainoa MAN-korilla oleva auto EB-väreissä.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun NGR-560 sai EB-nuolen, on Juho (Carrus Regal/MAN) menettänyt nuolikuvionsa vallan: kuva

Talviaikataulujen tullessa voimaan, katoaa Helmikkalalta kouluvuotiset Valkeakoski-Kangasala -vuorot vallan Paunulle, mutta myöskin lisää tarjontaa tulee, meinaan Pälkäne-Tampere ja Tampere-Pälkäne -vuorot Tays;n kautta.

----------


## killerpop

Ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä puhuttu "Oskari", eli SAI-111 on nykyisin Bussarin omistuksessa, jolla vastaavanlaisia autoja oli ennestään.

Tilalle on tullut Neoplan N316/3 teliauto, GHI-697, josta valitettavasti ei ole kuvaa tarjota. Vuosimalli tälle Neoplanille on 2001.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt on GHI-697 ikuistettu, komeampi auto kuin kuvittelin!
*click*

----------


## LateZ

Noi Lahti-Tampere vuorot kuuluvat Expressbus-järjestelmään. Ihmeen kykenemätöntä toimintaa vanhalta bussifirmalta, kun ei pystytä yhtä EB-autoa hankkimaan ja pitämään sillä linjalla.

Yksi vuoropari kerran päivässä - ei luulisi olevan ylivoimaista.

KA-expressin sentään tunnistaa väreistä pysäkillä, muttei mieleenkään tulisi ruveta EB:tä odottaessa heiluttaa tommoselle harmaalle viritykselle.

----------


## Nortsu

Jos olen oikein tajunnut tuon EB-järjestelmän niin mikään linja ei ole EB-linja vaan jos liikennöitsijät haluavat liittyä siihen niin voivat siihen liittyä tietyin edellytyksin eli  maksamalla LAL:lle Expresbus nimen käyttöoikeudesta ja maalaamalla auto EB väreihin ja pitämällä autossa tietty varustelutason.

----------


## Kinmo

> Jos olen oikein tajunnut tuon EB-järjestelmän niin mikään linja ei ole EB-linja


Jos oikein tajusin, niin kirjoittaja tarkoitti nimenomaan vuoroa. Ei niinkään linjaa. Helmikkala Ky:n vuoro kuuluu edelleen EB-hässäkkään.

----------


## J_J

> Noi Lahti-Tampere vuorot kuuluvat Expressbus-järjestelmään. Ihmeen kykenemätöntä toimintaa vanhalta bussifirmalta, kun ei pystytä yhtä EB-autoa hankkimaan ja pitämään sillä linjalla.


Ei mielestäni niinkään kykenemätöntä, mutta ehkä harkitsematonta. Helmikkala on pieni yritys, ja heidän ExpressBus -vuorojensa määrä on todellakin kaksi päivittäistä vuoroa, eikä niitäkään maanantaista sunnuntaihin molempiin suuntiin. Auto on siis vain osan päivää hyötykäytössä EB -liikenteessä. Itse näkisin järkevimpänä ajaa nuo vuorot ihan Helmikkala Ky:n pikavuoroina, heidän yhtiön väreissä.

Ihmetyttää vaan, miksei LateZ manaa sitten satojen autojen laivastoa pyörittäviä taloja kuten esimerkiksi Savonlinjaa... He ajavat varmasti päivittäin EB-vuoroja yhtiön väreissä olevalla kalustolla, ja samoin myös vakiovuoroja EB -värisellä kalustolla... Vastaavia esimerkkejä on myös varmasti lähes kaikissa ExpressBus -liikennettä hoitavissa yhtiöissä. Tämän valossa onkin naurettavaa kohdistaa syyttävä sormi piskuiseen Helmikkalaan.

----------


## LateZ

Kohdistinpa nyt tähän huomioni tällä kertaa. Eräs firma erosi EB:stä kun ei enää normaaliauto riittänyt ja pikavuoro oli vain PSS. En sen enempää pidä Savonlinjan tavallisista autoista EB-vuorossa enkä toisaalta EB-autoista tilausajossa. Hulluimmat tilanteet syntyvät, kun pysäkille tulevat peräkkäin saman firman tavallinen auto pikalinjalla ja EB vakiovuorossa.

Kommentoin lähinnä sen takia, kun tuota autoa kovin kehuttiin edellä. Mielestäni väritys on tuolle reitille kumminkin väärä ja vähentää auton pisteitä silmissäni merkittävästi. Olisi edes joissakin Helmikkalan väreissä. Viimeksi itse menin punaisella Helmikkalan bussilla.

Kumminkin jokapäiväistä pikalinjaliikennettä tuolla harjoitetaan, joten olisi aika helppo sinänsä järjestää EB-auto. Sama se sinänsä minulle on, mikä auto tuolla seilaa. Sinänsä vaan ilman EB-värejäkin tuolla voisi ajaa eroten EB:stä. KA ajaa ison osan Lahti-Tampere -vuoroista omissa väreissään, joten ei Helmikkala jäisi poikkeukseksi.

Vaikea tietysti EB-järjestelmänkään on noihin puuttua, kun isoimmatkaan jäsenet eivät enää kiinnitä asiaan juuri huomiota.

----------


## killerpop

> Kommentoin lähinnä sen takia, kun tuota autoa kovin kehuttiin edellä. Mielestäni väritys on tuolle reitille kumminkin väärä ja vähentää auton pisteitä silmissäni merkittävästi. Olisi edes joissakin Helmikkalan väreissä. Viimeksi itse menin punaisella Helmikkalan bussilla.
> 
> Kumminkin jokapäiväistä pikalinjaliikennettä tuolla harjoitetaan, joten olisi aika helppo sinänsä järjestää EB-auto. Sama se sinänsä minulle on, mikä auto tuolla seilaa. Sinänsä vaan ilman EB-värejäkin tuolla voisi ajaa eroten EB:stä. KA ajaa ison osan Lahti-Tampere -vuoroista omissa väreissään, joten ei Helmikkala jäisi poikkeukseksi.


Eli meinaat, että firmalla pitäisi olla vielä toinen EB-auto, joka toimisi vara-autona? Onhan jo yksi auto EB-väreissä. Se johtaisi sitten siihen, että tilausajoja suhattaisiin EB-autoilla...

----------


## J_J

> Mielestäni väritys on tuolle reitille kumminkin väärä ja vähentää auton pisteitä silmissäni merkittävästi.


Huhhuh... Melko mielenkiintoinen ajatus, että auton väri heikentää tai parantaa sen mukavuutta :-)

Kuten killerpop kirjoitti, on Helmikkalalla jo yksi auto EB -väreissä. Sillekään ei kuitenkaan ole täyspäiväistä käyttöä ExpressBus -liikenteessä. Kuitenkin tuota autoa on joskus huollettava, jolloin joku muu auto saa luvan hoitaa tuon varsinaisen EB auton tehtävät. En voi välttyä ajatukselta, että "harrastajan" on mukava ja helppo vaatia ties mitä päättömyyksiä, etenkin kun asioiden todellisen tolan hahmottaminen ei ole ihan lähitulevaisuuden ongelma.

Ps. Allekirjoittaneen silmissä auton väritys ei millään tavalla vaikuta matkan mukavuuteen/epämukavuuteen... Sen sijaan kuljettajan toiminta, asustus ja muu todellinen asiakaspalvelu vaikuttaa senkin edestä!

----------


## Rasbelin

Minusta rupeaa rehellisesti sanottuna menemään nilittämisen puolelle se, että nostetaan numero siitä, että pieni tilausajopainotteinen liikennöitsijä ajaa satunnaisesti ainoata pikavuoroansa (sis. menon ja paluun) muullakin autolla kuin EB-autollansa. Eritoten kun kuitenkin minun tietojen mukaan pääasiassa se on ajettu sillä EB-Mannella (ja aiemmin Juholla) EB-käytännön mukaisesti. Harrastajanakin tulee ymmärtää, että ei Helmikkalan kokoinen yritys voi aikuisten oikeasti pitää laivastossaan kovinkaan monta EB-väritettyä autoa, kun kuitenkin vakiovuoroja ja eritoten tilausajoja on enemmän. Eritoten tilausajoissa on toivottavaa auton edustavan vain liikennöitsijää itseään, koska se toimii tällöin tämän liikkuvana käyntikorttina.

Jos kerran tämän luokan kalustopoikkeamat ovat noinkin suuri ongelma, niin nostaisi sitten LateZ esille isompienkin liikennöitsijöiden kalustopoikkeamat EB-liikenteessä. Jos Tampereen seutua katsoo, niin suunnilleen yhtä usein kuin Helmikkala taitaa esim. Paunua ajaa EB-pikavuorojansa muulla kuin EB-kalustolla (silti hyvällä sellaisella ja ajaa saman asian yhtä hyvin), eivätkä syyt sielläkään taida sen erilaisempia olla. Eiköhän olennaisinta ole se, että kalusto on silti hyvää ja EB-tasoisista, vaikka ei nyt ehkä EB-väreissä. Muutenkin yhtä hyvin olisi voinut vaikka tarttua Länsilinjojen systemaattiseen EB-pikavuorojen ajoon vakiovuorokalustolla, eli esim. #44 ja #71.

----------


## jpmast

Minua häiritsee tuo ajatus, että pienen firman pitäisi pitää varalla toinen auto EP-väreissä, mutta sitten sillä ei haluttaisi ajettava esimerkiksi tilausajoa. Voisin minäkin miettiä hetken tilannetta jos pitäisi EP autolla mennä jonnekin ja sen tilalla tulee firman väreissä oleva, mutta se ei haittaa minua ollenkaan. Ja kysymällä asia selviää. Siis tarkoitan jos on epäselvää, että onko se auto oikean vai ei. Luulisi olevan muualla ensin parantamisen varaa tässä asiassa.

----------


## J_J

> Minua häiritsee tuo ajatus, että pienen firman pitäisi pitää varalla toinen auto EP-väreissä, mutta sitten sillä ei haluttaisi ajettava esimerkiksi tilausajoa. Voisin minäkin miettiä hetken tilannetta jos pitäisi EP autolla mennä jonnekin ja sen tilalla tulee firman väreissä oleva, mutta se ei haittaa minua ollenkaan. Ja kysymällä asia selviää. Siis tarkoitan jos on epäselvää, että onko se auto oikean vai ei. Luulisi olevan muualla ensin parantamisen varaa tässä asiassa.


Ei varsinaisesti liity Helmikkalaan enää tämä tarina, mutta kykenevä taho siirtänee eri ketjuun tai toisaalle, mikäli katsoo aiheelliseksi.

Jos itse tässä ja nyt asetan itseni matkustajan asemaan, niin aivan varmasti mieluummin pysäyttäisin auton tai pari TURHAAN, kuin antaisin kaikkien sujuvasti lipua ohi pysäkistä, jolta kyytiin olisin pyrkimässä. Ilmeisesti kovin monet matkustajat pysäkillä seisoessaan uskovat tai kuvittelevat, että linjavaunun kuljettajat ovat ajatuksenlukijoita, tai että heidän (pysäkillä seisovien matkustajien) otsassaan on kirkkain valoin ja suurin kirjasimin kirjailtu näyttävä kyltti, jossa lukee vaikkapa "TURKUUN". Näin ei valitettavasti kuitenkaan ole. Kuljettajat eivät lue ajatuksia, eikä potentiaalisilla matkustajillakaan ole näitä hienoja kylttejä otsassaan/kaulassaan.

Tässä annankin nyt ilmaisen vinkin kaikille linjavaunun kyytiin jostain muualta kuin linja-autoasemalta pyrkiville: Näyttäkää kädellä (pimeän aikaan mieluusti heijastimen kanssa) selkeä, reipas pysäytysmerkki eli "viitatkaa" pysäkkiä lähestyvälle bussille. Tehkää näin myös siitä huolimatta, ettette välttämättä ole 100% varmoja, että kyseessä on juuri oikea bussi. Varsinkin silloin, kun olette matkustamassa jonnekin pidemmän matkan päähän, minne ei seuraavaa bussia välttämättä tulekaan viiden minuutin sisällä. Toisekseen, yrittäkää kiinnittää auton ulkoväriä enemmän huomiota LINJAKILPEEN. Yhä useammassa linja-autossa kaluston uudistuessa on kalliita, elektronisia ja kohtuullisen selkeitä reittikilpiä. Matkustajana itseäni kiinnostaisi luonnollisesti enemmän pysäkkiä lähestyvän auton määränpää, kuin sen ulkoväritys.

Eli vielä kerran: pysäyttäkää vaikka bussi toisinaan turhaan, mieluummin kuin seisotte pysäkillä kädet taskussa odottaen, että se odottamanne auto ajaakin pysäkin ohi. Vaikka turhat pysähdyksetkään eivät ole aina miellyttäviä etenkään kiireisellä vuorolla, on se lopulta pienempi paha niin matkustajan, kuljettajan kuin liikennöitsijänkin kannalta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Matkahuollon mukaan tuo Helmikkalan vuoro, on EB järjestelmään kuuluva. Toisaalta, onkohan sillä loppujen lopuksi niin kauheasti väliä, että onko siinä EB-lätkät vai ei, kuhan vuoro ajetaan. Firmahan siinä menettää vain, jos on tehnyt EB-sopimuksen, mutta sitten ei aja EB-lätkin. Noista Tre-Lahti vuoroista vielä vähän. Paunu näyttää olevan tuolla myös aika iso tekijä, joskin senkin vuoroista osa jatkaa vielä Kotkaan/Kotkasta. Paunu yleensä ottaen hoitaa hommat aika hyvin, ja omien kokemuksien mukaan niin EB:t on EB-vuoroissakin.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Helmikkalalle on tullut uusi auto. Nyt helmikuussa 2008 rekisteröity Neoplan Cityliner kantaa rekisteriä RPG-511. Auto on valmistunut aiemmin ja toiminut Kone-Keskon esittelyautona.

Pois saa tällä tietoa luvan lähteä EB-värinen NGR-560 (joka vielä tänään 13.2. ajoi Tampere-Lahti -pikavuoroa) ja Juho (KFM-951)

----------


## deepthroat

Aika vähiin käy yhtiön kalusto. Eli äkkiä laskien jää neljä täysi kokoista, sekä yksi kymmen metrinen. Lieneekö tilausajojen määrä romahtanut, sillä linjaliikenne arkisin syö kalustosta kaksi isoa ja yhden pätkän, eli kaksi autoa jää irtonaiseksi..

----------


## Miska

> Lieneekö tilausajojen määrä romahtanut, sillä linjaliikenne arkisin syö kalustosta kaksi isoa ja yhden pätkän, eli kaksi autoa jää irtonaiseksi..


Eikös Lahden-pikavuoron auto ole linjakäytössä vasta klo 16 alkaen?

----------


## killerpop

> Helmikkalalle on tullut uusi auto. Nyt helmikuussa 2008 rekisteröity Neoplan Cityliner kantaa rekisteriä RPG-511. Auto on valmistunut aiemmin ja toiminut Kone-Keskon esittelyautona.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Lieneekö tilausajojen määrä romahtanut, sillä linjaliikenne arkisin syö kalustosta kaksi isoa ja yhden pätkän, eli kaksi autoa jää irtonaiseksi..


Sen perusteella mitä olen kuullut yrityksen tilanteesta, ei tilausajojen määrän suhteen ole kai valittamista. Olettaisin, että kahden auton poiston yhden uuden hankintaa varten olleen kiinni hyvin pitkälle siitä, että tuo uusi Cityliner on esittelyautostatuksestaan huolimatta todella suolainen hinnaltaan. Sanoisin, että Helmikkalan arvokkain uusi auto pariin vuosikymmeneen. Eli se selittäisi sen miksi ei ole hankittu kahta uutta, vaan vain yksi. Siksi toiseksi Helmikkalan vakiovuoroliikenteen määrä on vähentynyt siinä määrin, että sitä varten riittää autot Arska ja Lotta, Juhon ollessa lähinnä ylimääräisenä.

----------


## killerpop

> tuo uusi Cityliner on esittelyautostatuksestaan huolimatta todella suolainen hinnaltaan. Sanoisin, että Helmikkalan arvokkain uusi auto pariin vuosikymmeneen.


Ostajatahon kertoman mukaan tämä uusi Juho oli kylläkin samanhintainen kuin pari vuotta aiemmin tullut La-Te

Uuden Juhon alustanumero näytti olevan WAGP14ZZ774001878

----------


## J_J

> Ostajatahon kertoman mukaan tämä uusi Juho oli kylläkin samanhintainen kuin pari vuotta aiemmin tullut La-Te
> 
> Uuden Juhon alustanumero näytti olevan WAGP14ZZ774001878


Tukea kalliiseen hankintahintaan liittyville epäilyksille antaa se, että autoon ei ole ollut enää varaa hankkia kunnollista linjakilpeä, vaan on jouduttu tyytymään antiikkiseen rullakilpeen, mikä ilmeisesti on saatu jostain yhtiöstä poistuneesta autosta  :Wink: 

Sanalla sanoen huvittava yhdistelmä: ultramodernin näköinen bussi, jonka reittikilpi on peräisin 60-luvulta...

----------


## Suntikka

Mitenköhän tuohon mahtaisi istua iso ledikilpi?

----------


## Lasse

> Mitenköhän tuohon mahtaisi istua iso ledikilpi?


Melko huonosti, mutta olisihan tuohon samaan paikkaan missä nykyinen kilpi on, voinut asentaa pienemmän ledikilven.
On tainnut Helmikkalakin luopua autojen maalaamisesta omiin väreihin...

----------


## deepthroat

> Sen perusteella mitä olen kuullut yrityksen tilanteesta, ei tilausajojen määrän suhteen ole kai valittamista. Olettaisin, että kahden auton poiston yhden uuden hankintaa varten olleen kiinni hyvin pitkälle siitä, että tuo uusi Cityliner on esittelyautostatuksestaan huolimatta todella suolainen hinnaltaan. Sanoisin, että Helmikkalan arvokkain uusi auto pariin vuosikymmeneen. Eli se selittäisi sen miksi ei ole hankittu kahta uutta, vaan vain yksi. Siksi toiseksi Helmikkalan vakiovuoroliikenteen määrä on vähentynyt siinä määrin, että sitä varten riittää autot Arska ja Lotta, Juhon ollessa lähinnä ylimääräisenä.


No eihän Helmikkalan linjaliikenteessä kätettävien autojen määrä ole ainakaan kymmenen vuoteen mihnään muuttunut. Eli Pälkäne-Tampere linjalla on olllut ja on yksi auto arkisin liikenteessä, samoin Pälkäne-Valkeakoski linjalla. Sitten on tuo Lahden osapäiväauto, jonka työt alkavat iltapäivällä tyhjällä sivulla Tampereelle ja sitten edestakaisin Lahteen ja päivän päätteeksi Tampere-Pälkäne, Kangasalan rahtivuoro.

----------


## jtm

Onko Helmikkala hankkinut uuden bussin, kun joku vanhempi Neoplan liikkui oudoissa väreissä, mutta oli kyltti TILAUSAJO HELMIKKALA.

----------


## tkp

> Onko Helmikkala hankkinut uuden bussin, kun joku vanhempi Neoplan liikkui oudoissa väreissä, mutta oli kyltti TILAUSAJO HELMIKKALA.


Lienee samaa auto joka oli jonkin aikaa Tokeella mm. Ryanairin ajossa.

----------


## killerpop

Lienee sama laina-auto juurikin eli http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/temp/25733_HGL-976.jpg entinen Grandellin auto. Ajeli tuolloin 27.5. myöskin Helmikkalan ajoja. Eiköhän autokiintiö ole täysi, kun se CZJ-434 tuli kalustoon aiemmin keväällä.

----------


## killerpop

Setra (ZAP-802) on poistettu kolarin johdosta. Tilalle on tullut entinen Ventoniemi #13 (ZBU-613) Volvo B10M / Wiima M354

----------


## deepthroat

> Setra (ZAP-802) on poistettu kolarin johdosta. Tilalle on tullut entinen Ventoniemi #13 (ZBU-613) Volvo B10M / Wiima M354


Liekö tuo Ventoniemeläinen vain Konekeskolta lainassa vai ? Tuskin tuo Helmikkalankaan tilanne syvenevän laman kourissa kauhean helppo on. Puoli kannattamatonta linjaliikenetta lienee vähän liikaakin, Tampere-Pälkäne vakioita ajellaan lähes tyhjin penkein, Pälkäne-Valkeakoski , sekä Pälkäne-Sappee-Aitoo-Pälkäne linjat sentään ostoliikennettä, että edes kulut peittyy Lahden pika lienee varsin hiljainen paitsi perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin.Oma matkatoimisto toisaalta paikkaa hiljaisia hetkiä tilausajoissa, mutta toisaalta karkoittaa muitten matkatoimistojen toimeksiannot..

----------


## killerpop

> Liekö tuo Ventoniemeläinen vain Konekeskolta lainassa vai ?


Sitä en selvittänyt tuliko omaksi. Tässä kuitenkin kuvina nuo autot, vasemmalla poistunut Setra ja oikealla tämä Wiima (vielä Ventoniemen ajossa)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Setra (ZAP-802) on poistettu kolarin johdosta. Tilalle on tullut entinen Ventoniemi #13 (ZBU-613) Volvo B10M / Wiima M354


Missäs kiva Setra on päässyt rikkoutumaan? Ei kai vaan ole Luikalassa luikastellut pöpelikköön?  :Sad:

----------


## C3P

> Setra (ZAP-802) on poistettu kolarin johdosta.


Lienevätkö huhut Lotan kuolemasta olleet kuitenkin ennenaikaisia? Tänä aamuna se mielestäni oli Pälkäne-Valkeakoski linjalla.

----------


## jtm

> Lienevätkö huhut Lotan kuolemasta olleet kuitenkin ennenaikaisia? Tänä aamuna se mielestäni oli Pälkäne-Valkeakoski linjalla.


Näin myös sen yksi päivä menossa Kangasalantiellä Tampereelle päin.

----------


## killerpop

> Lienevätkö huhut Lotan kuolemasta olleet kuitenkin ennenaikaisia? Tänä aamuna se mielestäni oli Pälkäne-Valkeakoski linjalla.


Taisi olla ennenaikaisia, vielä joulukuun alkupuoliskolla vallitsi "tieto", että ei korjattaisi. Toisin sitten on kaiketi käynyt. Liekö sitten enää Wiima Volvokaan käytössä, jos Setra on taas iskussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Väinö Paunu Oy on tänään ostanut Helmikkalan linja-autoliikenteen reiteillä Tampere - Pälkäne ja Tampere - Lahti.

----------


## deepthroat

> Väinö Paunu Oy on tänään ostanut Helmikkalan linja-autoliikenteen reiteillä Tampere - Pälkäne ja Tampere - Lahti.


Eli, käytännössä siis talviliikenteessä kaksi vuoroparia; edestakaiset sivut Pälkäne -Tampere ja Tampere-Lahti.

----------


## deepthroat

Helmikkalan vuodesta 1928 alkanut liikennöinti on kaiketi käytännössä kokonaan loppunut. Paunu ajaa Pälkäne-Tampere sekä Tampere-Lahti -vuorot. Pälkäne-Valkeakoski -linja on Hankilla. Autoista ex. Alhonen&Lastunen, Veolia, Paunu RGY-332 on takaisin Paunulla. Muista autoista paitsi MAN EVV-892 on joko katsastus tekemättä tai vakuutukset maksamatta.

----------


## Rebiaf

Maksoiko Paunu tosiaan jotain noista Pälkäneen ja Lahden vuoroista vai menikö toisin päin.  :Laughing:

----------


## tkp

http://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx?...1547;1631;1678

Keskittyy näemmä tilausliikenteeseen.

----------


## J_J

> http://www.ytj.fi/yritystiedot.aspx?...1547;1631;1678
> 
> Keskittyy näemmä tilausliikenteeseen.


Eipä tuo toimiala kaupparekisterissä taida millään tavalla estää toimimasta myös linja-/reittiliikenteessä? Helmikkala Ky:n toimialaksi kun on merkitty "säännöllinen linja-autojen kaukoliikenne"...

----------


## Rebiaf

Paunu on myynyt Helmikkala ky:ltä ostamansa Pälkäneen vakiovuorot ja auton rgy-332 Helmikkalan liikenne oy:lle.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Onkohan Helmikkala Oy uusi yritys jos oli aiemmin Ky vai onko muutettu vain yhtiömuotoa?

----------


## J_J

> Onkohan Helmikkala Oy uusi yritys jos oli aiemmin Ky vai onko muutettu vain yhtiömuotoa?


Olisiko tehty "mattilat" 😃

----------


## deepthroat

Täysin käsittämätöntä, tai ei oikeastaan yhtään käsittämätöntä puljaamista, tuo Helmikkalan touhu ! No suurin osa velkojista jäi varmasti nuolemaan näppejään. Mahtoiko bulvaanina toiminut Paunu saada muutakin korvausta, kuin tuon Lahden pikavuoron?

----------


## tkp

> Täysin käsittämätöntä, tai ei oikeastaan yhtään käsittämätöntä puljaamista, tuo Helmikkalan touhu ! No suurin osa velkojista jäi varmasti nuolemaan näppejään.


Niinhän siinä tuppaa käymään että kun yritys lopettaa (tekee konkurssin) niin velkojat jää nuolemaan nappejaan. Mutta onko se että yrittäjä saa toisen mahdollisuuden käsittämätöntä? Häpeäleima otsaan ja elinikäinen liiketoimintakielto olisi parempi ratkaisu?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mutta onko se että yrittäjä saa toisen mahdollisuuden käsittämätöntä?


En tunne yrityksen tai yrittäjän taustoja, mutta pistää epäilemään onko tässä edellytyksiä jatkaa liiketoimintaa kannattavana? Liikennettä ja matkustajia pitäisi olla huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## deepthroat

Ja se käsittämättömyys tässä on tuo Paunun rooli. Ja sinänsä itse henkilökohtaisesti tunnen tämän yrittäjän ja taustat varsin hyvin. Miten vaan tuli takaraivosta mieleen tässäkin tapauksessa ensinnä Mattila, sitten Pirkkalan liikenne- Tampereen Turistiauto ja Aitolahden Liikenne sekoilu..

----------


## J_J

> Ja se käsittämättömyys tässä on tuo Paunun rooli. Ja sinänsä itse henkilökohtaisesti tunnen tämän yrittäjän ja taustat varsin hyvin. Miten vaan tuli takaraivosta mieleen tässäkin tapauksessa ensinnä Mattila, sitten Pirkkalan liikenne- Tampereen Turistiauto ja Aitolahden Liikenne sekoilu..


Ei liity tähän aiheeseen, mutta: yleisesti liiketoiminnassa tämänkaltaisiin ratkaisuihin saatetaan päätyä vaikkapa saatavien turvaamiseksi....

Mitä tulee lainaamani viestin "sekoiluosuuteen":
Tuo Aitolahden Liikenne on touhuillut ilmeisesti yllättävän pitkään ilman suurempia kohuja sekoiluista. Toisin, kuin omistajansa aiemmat, lainatussa viestissä mainitut yritykset  :Wink:

----------


## deepthroat

No eikös Aitolahden Liikenne ollut loppujen lopuksi aika lyhyt ja onneton kanan lento, verrattuna tähän TEISKON liikenteeseen. Muuten tuosta Pirkanmaalais pohjaisesta litaniasta jäi tietenkin Kovasen Liikenne pois. Yhtiö jolla oli vissiin noin 10 kertaa velkaa enemmän, kuin varoja. Ei loppuvaiheessa tainnut muuta omaa omaisuutta ollut, kuin Messukylän tallit ja nekin pariin kertaan pantattuna..

----------


## killerpop

Itse aiheeseen liittyen, Helmikkalan Liikenne Oy voitti Pälkäneen ja Valkeakosken välisen liikenteen ajalle 1.1.2015 - 4.6.2016

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Itse aiheeseen liittyen, Helmikkalan Liikenne Oy voitti Pälkäneen ja Valkeakosken välisen liikenteen ajalle 1.1.2015 - 4.6.2016


Millähän tätä aletaan liikennöidä?

----------


## J_J

> No eikös Aitolahden Liikenne ollut loppujen lopuksi aika lyhyt ja onneton kanan lento, verrattuna tähän TEISKON liikenteeseen. Muuten tuosta Pirkanmaalais pohjaisesta litaniasta jäi tietenkin Kovasen Liikenne pois. Yhtiö jolla oli vissiin noin 10 kertaa velkaa enemmän, kuin varoja. Ei loppuvaiheessa tainnut muuta omaa omaisuutta ollut, kuin Messukylän tallit ja nekin pariin kertaan pantattuna..


Sori - toki tarkoitin Teiskon Liikennettä kirjoittaessani "pitkäaikaisesta" toiminnasta...

----------


## kallio843

Helmikkala lopettaa toimintansa yhtiön nettisivujen mukaan huomenna 26.02.2019.

----------


## deepthroat

> Helmikkala lopettaa toimintansa yhtiön nettisivujen mukaan huomenna 26.02.2019.


Tilausliikenne Hanki ryhtyy ajamaan 4.3.2019 alkaen Helmikkalalta jääneitä Pälkäne-Tampere vuoroja, näin ainakin Sydän-Hämeen lehdessä olleen uutisen mukaan.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Kaluston huutokauppa on alkanut konkurssipesästä.

https://huutokaupat.com/1248312

----------

